# Public holidays in Australia



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

Proclamation day is not the same as Boxing Day. Boxing Day is a holiday derived from the English Ancestors which is celebrated in all states EXCEPT South Australia. Proclamation Day is the Day that South Australia became a state and is actually celebrated on the 28th December although depending on the year - the public holiday is celebrated on the 26th but the celebrations are still held on the 28th December.


----------

